# So....How many bowls a day on average do y'all smoke??



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I mean I am new to this side of the fine tobacco hobby/habit! Today I woke up and said you know I have all this great tobacco that Troutman22 gave me and these really nice pipes, I'm gonna really give it a go. I have had a bowl here and a bowl there, but never really went for it. So when I got up this morning, I made my coffee, fired up my Salvinelli with some Captain Black...and before I knew it I had smoke oh about `12 bowls of tobacco out of 3 different pipes. My tongue kinda hurts. And it is very sensitive to all kind of flavors. Is this to be expected??ipe:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's too much. Someone will be along to say that a dozen a day is just fine, but it ain't. I don't know the number, but it's a ways before a dozen.

Also Captain Black is a wet tobacco, so the smoke is steamier. It bites your tongue more.


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

I think there was a thread about this not long ago, probably still on the first page, but before you look for that I'll say that 12 would kill my mouth for a month. I might have smoked six or eight on IPSD this past year, but rarely more than two. My smoking goes in waves (more binging in the summer, steady in the fall, little to none in the winter).


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is the aforementioned thread. I would be interested to see how long it takes your tongue to recover.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Just curious,do you or did you used to smoke cigarettes? At any rate, it isn't like smoking a cigarette. Twelve a day is too much, I would think for anyone even the most seasoned pipe smoker. Most I know smoke anywhere from 3 to at most 10. Personally I smoke anywhere from 1-5 depending on my mood and how much time I have to kill. And, I also smoke cigars so that equates into it as well.


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Im usually at 2-4 depending on time.. I normally only smoke at night.. Sometimes I subsitute cigars for pipes as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What kind of pipes are you using? If you're getting short twenty minute smokes in a small cob, then I can see it. If you're using full sized briars, yeah, I would expect some serious tongue damage, particularly as a new smoker.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Lesson learned!!! I was smoking on and off for like 16 hours....can't say I'll be doing again anytime some but I enjoyed every puff!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, 12, holy crap! That's a lotta pipe smokin'! What pipes did you use? Maybe 12 bowls of PA in a Dr Grabow Duke and that'd be pushin' it. I'm smokin' 1-2 a day, but will prolly step it up in the fall. Fall.winter I get a bigger pipe hankerin', spring/summer is mostly seegars.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

:spy: Exactly why is twelve bowls too many? Bad for your health? Sounds a bit like TobakNazi Lite, to me. The size of the bowl comes into play determining how much smoking that really is, what kind of tobacco and under what conditions. On the golf course, I can easily go through 6 bowls in the Legend in 9 holes (an hour and a half to two hours), with the wind continuing to smoke the pipe when I sit it down. It also depends on what you're smoking, whether twelve bowls is a "lot" or not. Were it PA, it would be pretty light, nicotine-wise, but twelve bowls of Black XX would be an impressive amount of smoking; certainly out of my reach, but who's to say it would be "too much"? 

As for tongue bite, twelve bowls does strike me as extreme for a beginner, even if the tobacco were not one that smokers consider to be bitey, but then there are reserved and cautious people in the world and there are wild and crazy people as well. When I took up the pipe in 1961, I was smoking 10 bowls a day in short order. And still do. I have never been one for large pipes, however, since it looks silly smoking a pipe that's bigger than my head, so it's not quite as much as it seems. (That would be about a Group 4 and above. I have a jelly-bean size head. )

How many bowls? Immaterial: I smoke close to a half an ounce per day. For some on this board, that's two pipes, but for me, loading a lot of Missouri Meerschaums and Group 2-3s, and packing very light, it's 10.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

12 bowls a day seems like much but I always say i would smoke more if i could, i am at about 1 bowl a day and sometimes none.. leads me to think why do i have so much tobacco..


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow....you sir are a serious pipe smoker! I researched this at one time because I was curious about what others were doing compared to me. It seems the average is around four bowls a day with of course some more and some less. I guess you can train your tongue over time much as you train your hands to hard work. The type of tobacco in pipes lends itself to tongue bite verses cigars or cigarettes. i'm impressed though, I wish I had that kind of time and that kind of tongue because I dearly love the flavor of and the process of smoking a pipe. I know exactly where our friend Monte is coming from when he said that.


freestoke said:


> :spy: Exactly why is twelve bowls too many? Bad for your health? Sounds a bit like TobakNazi Lite, to me. The size of the bowl comes into play determining how much smoking that really is, what kind of tobacco and under what conditions. On the golf course, I can easily go through 6 bowls in the Legend in 9 holes (an hour and a half to two hours), with the wind continuing to smoke the pipe when I sit it down. It also depends on what you're smoking, whether twelve bowls is a "lot" or not. Were it PA, it would be pretty light, nicotine-wise, but twelve bowls of Black XX would be an impressive amount of smoking; certainly out of my reach, but who's to say it would be "too much"?
> 
> As for tongue bite, twelve bowls does strike me as extreme for a beginner, even if the tobacco were not one that smokers consider to be bitey, but then there are reserved and cautious people in the world and there are wild and crazy people as well. When I took up the pipe in 1961, I was smoking 10 bowls a day in short order. And still do. I have never been one for large pipes, however, since it looks silly smoking a pipe that's bigger than my head, so it's not quite as much as it seems. (That would be about a Group 4 and above. I have a jelly-bean size head. )
> 
> How many bowls? Immaterial: I smoke close to a half an ounce per day. For some on this board, that's two pipes, but for me, loading a lot of Missouri Meerschaums and Group 2-3s, and packing very light, it's 10.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

longburn said:


> *I guess you can train your tongue over time much as you train your hands to hard work. *The type of tobacco in pipes lends itself to tongue bite verses cigars or cigarettes. i'm impressed though, I wish I had that kind of time and that kind of tongue because I dearly love the flavor of and the process of smoking a pipe. I know exactly where our friend Monte is coming from when he said that.


Despite all the exposition on other aspects of pipe smoking, I never seem to see anybody talk about aiming the smoke in your mouth. Apparently relatively few people think about it, since Peterson, with their P-lip pipes, attempts to solve the problem mechanically by directing the smoke stream onto the roof of your mouth. (I have a hearty disdain for P-lip pipes, since *I* want to control where the smoke goes.) I think the smoke stream should be directed more into the open spaces of your mouth, not onto the tongue, at least not at close range or in one place for very long. Clenching gets the pipe deeper into the mouth and a generous amount of clench time (or supporting the pipe deeper in the mouth) during smoking distributes the damage, so to speak. Switching sides helps, too, although left is always a little easier and more comfortable for me. Whatever, the chance of tongue bite is less is you move things around.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Despite all the exposition on other aspects of pipe smoking, I never seem to see anybody talk about aiming the smoke in your mouth. Apparently relatively few people think about it, since Peterson, with their P-lip pipes, attempts to solve the problem mechanically by directing the smoke stream onto the roof of your mouth. (I have a hearty disdain for P-lip pipes, since *I* want to control where the smoke goes.) I think the smoke stream should be directed more into the open spaces of your mouth, not onto the tongue, at least not at close range or in one place for very long. Clenching gets the pipe deeper into the mouth and a generous amount of clench time (or supporting the pipe deeper in the mouth) during smoking distributes the damage, so to speak. Switching sides helps, too, although left is always a little easier and more comfortable for me. Whatever, the chance of tongue bite is less is you move things around.


Exactly what I've been figuring out for myself lately. I find if I direct the smoke to those open spaces rather than right at the tongue or right towards the roof of the mouth not only do I minimize bite (other factors in play here, of course, like how slowly I draw, whether I draw using my tongue or by opening my jaw while keeping a good seal around the bit, etc). I believe with enough technique and a solid pipe, 10 bowls, even good-sized ones, wouldn't be unrealistic for the really serious pipe smoker.

Personally while I would absolutely _love_ to spend my days puffing away, I couldn't handle that much nic - I love the taste of the smoke but not so much the nicotine high. So I tend to keep my smoking to 1 bowl before bedtime, sometimes 2 if I have the time earlier in the evening.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lord Wigglybottom said:


> I believe with enough technique and a solid pipe, 10 bowls, even good-sized ones, wouldn't be unrealistic for the really serious pipe smoker.


In that case, I think I'll remain an extremely unserious pipe smoker, if you don't mind.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Jim here, bowl size is so subjective quantity of tobacco is probably more accurate. I also smoke about half an ounce a day across several different tobaccos. Mostly smaller bowls or cobs. That maths out to about a pound a month, which seems accurate. Honestly, I hadn't experienced tongue bite in months until this past weekend fishing in the ocean. Constant wind made the pipe smoke hot all the time and burn fast, I probably loaded 8 or 10 bowls across 10 hours of fishing. (Burnt my face with the wind and sun and my tongue with the pipe, tender drive home)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Constant wind made the pipe smoke hot all the time and burn fast, I probably loaded 8 or 10 bowls across 10 hours of fishing. (Burnt my face with the wind and sun and my tongue with the pipe, tender drive home)


You can get some brutal sunburn in a boat, with the sun reflecting off the water.

Maybe we need a smoker rating system.

DEATH_GRIP_ON_REALITY -> SERIOUS ->---------APATHETIC ->- - - - - - - -> SILLY.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

2-4 Depending on bowl size


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

6 or 8 a day max for me, I think....that is, when left to my own devices, and things like my non-smoking workplace aren't getting in the way  That's a rough guess, I don't really count. I usually smoke smallish bowls as well, though I do have a couple of large pipes in the rotation. I sometimes smoke cigars as well, so naturally the number of pipes in a day is fewer if there's a cigar or two in the mix.

On days that I work, I smoke in the morning with my coffee, and in the evening when I get home, and snus while at work.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually 1-2 bowls a day between my commuting and an occasional one in the evening or after golf on the weekends. Probably closer to 9-10 per week. It's easier for me to smoke a pipe when my wife's not home. I really enjoy it more when I'm alone. Cigars are still my first love.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

"Page 637 - hahaha 1-4 or >9 pipe bowls a day OUTLIVED non-smokers! " http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...28-pipe-smoking-hypertension.html#post3657107

So it's 10+ bowls a day to be on the safe side. :smile:


----------

